# Migrating to Canada



## tiyara (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi All,

I am planning to migrate to Canada, but I hardly know about the place, the social life, the people around, the job scope etc.

I am an IT Graduate intending to MBA in Human Resource, I just need to know is there a job scope. My partner is an Account also planning to do MBA in Finance or Banking. Just need to know if moving to Canada will be a good decision or not.


----------



## ponchoape (Aug 24, 2009)

tiyara said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to migrate to Canada, but I hardly know about the place, the social life, the people around, the job scope etc.
> 
> I am an IT Graduate intending to MBA in Human Resource, I just need to know is there a job scope. My partner is an Account also planning to do MBA in Finance or Banking. Just need to know if moving to Canada will be a good decision or not.


Well, those are pretty vague questions. People on this board will be much more helpful if you have specific questions.

I would start by doing some research on Canada itself. It sounds silly, but a good start is to read the wikipedia article on Canada here.

Next, I would check out some of the most popular cities in Canada. Check where they are on a map, look at what the weather is like, etc.

For example, I would start with Toronto (the largest city in Canada), you could check out the wikipedia article as well as the citystats profile.

I would check out the other major cities as well: Montreal, Vancouver, Ottawa, Calgary.

Hope that helps you get started!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

tiyara said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to migrate to Canada, but I hardly know about the place, the social life, the people around, the job scope etc.
> 
> I am an IT Graduate intending to MBA in Human Resource, I just need to know is there a job scope. My partner is an Account also planning to do MBA in Finance or Banking. Just need to know if moving to Canada will be a good decision or not.


You need to go to Google and expand your knowledge. When I see posts such as this I suspect your desire is not to get to Canada but rather to get out of
Kuwait/India. This is not a sound philosophy.


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

I must agree with Auld Yin. WHY do you "want to move to Canada"??? You know nothing about the place. This, frankly, is a very bizarre post. It takes a LOT of time and a LOT of money and jumping through MANY hoops to immigrate to ANY country. It's not just some whim..I don't understand your motivation at all. Also, as with any other country, you can't just show up on the doorstep and be accepted as an immigrant!


----------



## tiyara (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi,

Thank you for replying back to my query...the thing is I just want to know if there is any job scope in IT, HR and Accounts in Canada...thats my major concern


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

The answer to your question is similar to that as though you were applying for a job in your own country , it all depends on your actual usefull knowledge/experience to the company to whom you are applying . The only REAL diffference is the distance you will need to travel to return to where you are at should you be unsuccessfull , as is noted above , you need to do a lot more studying on what Canada is and if life there will suit you in general .


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

tigersharkjs said:


> I must agree with Auld Yin. WHY do you "want to move to Canada"??? You know nothing about the place. This, frankly, is a very bizarre post. It takes a LOT of time and a LOT of money and jumping through MANY hoops to immigrate to ANY country. It's not just some whim..I don't understand your motivation at all. Also, as with any other country, you can't just show up on the doorstep and be accepted as an immigrant!


 I think you are being a little tough with this young lady , in some cases this kind of stance is sort of neccessary , it does not always take a lot of time or money or jumping through hoops to Immigrate into any country as apposed to Emmigrating out of your current one . In Canada for instance , you can be accepted as a 'Refugee' for practically no money other than your means of arrival and well looked after to boot , her asking for some advice did not call for a lecture as she may have expected from her father . The country I am currently in gave me no such problems and all it cost was the price of an airline ticket , life can be so good when you smile . One point in your favour , you cannot garantee ENTRANCE into a country even if you turn up with a Visa in your hot little hand , it is all up to the interviewing immigration official at the point of entry , Colin .


----------



## tiyara (Sep 6, 2009)

*Intend to Migrate to Canada*

Well, firstly the reason I wish to migrate to Canada is that the place that I am currently living in has no scope to expand in terms of carrier. I am an IT Graduate trying to get myself well established in the IT Field but there absolutely no scope here. Job satisfication is almost zero. I know place like Canada provide people like us better opportunities. I was told by my friends that Toronto is the hub for jobs ...so I would like to go there...


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

My only suggestion to you is to do what I have done many times in the past when I want specific information , search the internet and go into the Canadian government web site , this way you will tend to get more factual information right from the horses mouth . 

Good luvk in your quest for more knowledge , Colin .


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought India is a major IT hub and the jobs were plentiful?In fact, due to the current crisis in the rest of the world, I was asked by some recruiters to start looking into Asia as an option so Im a bit confused by your statement. I also dispute your statement that there is no scope for career growth in the IT field in India.....I know a lot of new products are developed in India in research centres established by US and Indian corporations.

This site will help you if you want to help yourself and do your homework. Being an IT graduate, Im sure you can utilize the SEARCH function and do a basic reading of just this forum as many of the posts have answered basic to advanced questions covering almost every topic (including job search).

Good Luck to you.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Newbie , very good post for this young lady , you told her like you feel it is and she should understand what you are 'Trying' to explain to her as you have a broad experience in the field she 'Hopes'(?) to make progress in . I did note she said "In my area " , but friends have told her "It is easy IN CANADA " , I have a feeling this young lady is looking for an easy way and wanting other people to do the 'Shovel' work for her , should your advice not make her give her head a shake , that would show me she is just a lazy WANNABEE , sorry , but the world is already too full of this ilk , Colin .


----------



## tiyara (Sep 6, 2009)

*Expat*



Newbie_Can_USA said:


> I thought India is a major IT hub and the jobs were plentiful?In fact, due to the current crisis in the rest of the world, I was asked by some recruiters to start looking into Asia as an option so Im a bit confused by your statement. I also dispute your statement that there is no scope for career growth in the IT field in India.....I know a lot of new products are developed in India in research centres established by US and Indian corporations.
> 
> This site will help you if you want to help yourself and do your homework. Being an IT graduate, Im sure you can utilize the SEARCH function and do a basic reading of just this forum as many of the posts have answered basic to advanced questions covering almost every topic (including job search).
> 
> Good Luck to you.


well though an Indian by national I am born and brought up in Kuwait...educated here itself....there is no doubt India has more scope but I plan to go back home later some where down the road


----------



## tiyara (Sep 6, 2009)

*Application Help*

yeah I guess, I will check out the sites and research....meanwhile I jus needed som help with my application.....Initially i have to submit some forms to the CIC Office rite? and upon approval i shud provide all the supporting documents including my IETLS marks am I rite? If i am applying as a skilled worker can I show property papers and bank statements of my parents? Since I work in the private sector, i will have to produce experience letters from the organization that i have worked in rite? please advice


----------



## tiyara (Sep 6, 2009)

*Application Assistance*

Can anyone assist me with the supporting documents for the visa application, I just need to know if I am applying for a skilled worker can I utilize my parents fixed deposits etc to meet the minimum requirements of funds.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

tiyara said:


> Can anyone assist me with the supporting documents for the visa application, I just need to know if I am applying for a skilled worker can I utilize my parents fixed deposits etc to meet the minimum requirements of funds.


You can GOOGLE this information on the CIC website.


----------

